# Vorzeichen umkehren



## Gilles (12. September 2004)

Hallo ich habe schon in diesem Forum gesucht und ein wenig gegoogelt.
Habe bisjetzt aber nochnichts passendes gefunden.

Gibt es eine Funktion in Php mitderman ein Vorzeichen umändern kann also das es aus -2
2 macht?

Oder gibt es eine Funktion die Wurzeln zieht?
Dann könnte ich erst die Zahl miteinander multiplizieren und dann die Wurzel daraus ziehen.
Müsste aufs selbe ergebnis kommen.


Freue mich auf eine Antwort vielen dank im Vorraus

MFG Gilles


----------



## Tim C. (12. September 2004)

Wenn es darum geht, immer den positiven Wert zu bekommen [phpf]abs[/phpf] und für die Wurzel nimmst du [phpf]sqrt[/phpf].

Das hätte sich aber auch sehr schnell selber über Google und/oder die php.net Seite finden lassen.


----------



## Gumbo (12. September 2004)

> Gibt es eine Funktion in Php mitderman ein Vorzeichen umändern kann also das es aus -2 2 macht?


Schon mal etwas vom inversen Element gehört?


Die „Wurzelfunktion“ existiert in PHP in zwei verschiedenen Varianten:
sqrt()
pow()


----------



## JuppZupp (12. September 2004)

Hallo,

multipliziere die Zahl doch mit -1. Beispiel:

<?php
$Zahl1 = -2;
echo $Zahl1."<br>";
$Zahl2 = $Zahl1 * -1;
echo $Zahl2;
?>

Sollte klappen.

Gruß
JuppZupp


----------



## Mamphil (12. September 2004)

Hi!

Das machst du in PHP wie in Mathe: nimmt man eine Zahl mit -1 mal, so dreht sich das Vorzeichen um:

```
$i_umgedreht = $i * -1
```
Also ist -1 das inverse Element.

Mamphil

EDIT: Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke


----------



## Skinner (12. September 2004)

Rechenregel aus der Mathematik:
plus * plus = plus
plus * minus = minus
minus * plus = minus
minus * minus = plus

Also wäre dann -2 * -1 = 2

Wozu kompliziert wenns auch einfacher geht.


----------



## Gilles (12. September 2004)

Danke für die schnellen antworten 
auf das *-1 hät ich eigentlich auch kommen können *gg*

ich benutz setz einfach die funktion abs()
das geht am schnellsten.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Mamphil (12. September 2004)

Hi!



> _Original geschrieben von Gilles _
> *ich benutz setz einfach die funktion abs()
> das geht am schnellsten.*


 _VORSICHT!_
Vgl. http://de3.php.net/manual/en/function.abs.php - Es wird immer der Absolut-Wert zurückgegeben. Das heißt der Betrag der Zahl wird zurückgeliefert, also die Zahl mit positivem Vorzeichen!

Mamphil


----------

